# Hardware Price List in Kolkata



## Nilanjan Chopra (Apr 7, 2011)

I want to buy a new Intel based Desktop.Main uses will be gaming and video editing.I want to play games like Crysis 2,Battlefield 2,Battlefiel 2142,Need for Speed Undercover,Need For Speed Undercover,FIFA 11,etc. in high or max. settings.My budget is Rs.50000.
I want to know the prices of these hardware components:-
1)Motherboard:-Asus P7H55 M-LX
2)CPU:-Intel Core I3-530 2.93 Ghz
3)Graphics Card:-XFX Nvidia Geforce GTX 460 1 GB
4)RAM:-3 GB 1333Mhz. DDR3 RAM(Corsair/Kingston)
5)Hard Drive:-Seagate 7200 RPM 500 GB Barracuda Hard Drive
6)Power Supply:-Corsair TX750W
7)Cabinet:-Cooler Master Elite 430
8)Monitor-Samsung B2230 Full HD LCD Monitor
Also,kindly tell me from which shops in Kolkata I shall get these in cheaper prices.I don't want to buy online.I shall buy from local retailers in Kolkata.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 7, 2011)

You have a very good budget, then why are u opting for that old i3 processor when you can get a new i5 processor easliy in ur budget.

Also fill up the Ques. Template.


----------



## Nilanjan Chopra (Apr 7, 2011)

What is the starting price of Intel Core i5 processor?

I forgot to mention that I shall have to buy a UPS within that budget too.I shall buy an APC Smart UPS which is a true sinewave UPS.Since simulated UPS won't run with Active Power Supply.


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 7, 2011)

Intel Core i5 2400 @9500
Intel DH67CL @6500
G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL @2500
MSI NGTX560Ti Twin Frozr II/OC @14500
Corsair VX450 @3500
CM Gladiator 600 @3500
Dell ST2220L @ 8500

Total 48500


----------

